# Subwoofer en Sillon para HT



## ricren (Feb 12, 2016)

Les traigo un proyecto de construccion de un subwoofer para el living de una casa. En este living en particular ya hay instalados sobre la pared frontal dos baffles de tres vias. El sonido actual es bastante equilibrado para reproduccion de musica, teniendo en cuenta el tamaño de los drivers.
En el caso de reproducir peliculas siempre es bueno tener un poco mas de “musculo” en la zona de los 20-80Hz. Mas si tenemos en cuenta que el canal de LFE en las modernas bandas de sonido es cada vez mas usado para complementar la respuesta de los L y R (cosa que no es la practica sugerida pero la misma se ha ido desvirtuando) y por eso sin un subwoofer con alguna reserva de potencia el sistema queda un poco incompleto. 
Ni hablar de bandas de sonido que  usan extensivamente el LFE para lo que se deberia usar como San Andreas o Edge of Tomorrow donde toda la escena inicial tiene gran contenido en la zona de 20 hz creando una sensacion bastante particular que vale la pena experimentar, pero que sin un sub te la perdes olimpicamente.

Como ustedes saben, reproducir buenos bajos es una cuestion dificil de llevar a la practica en las casas o departamentos modernos (lease lugares chicos con poco espacio disponible como mi living). Para tener buena extension de bajos y ademas tener buen rendimiento en la zona de 35hz para abajo las cajas suelen ser grandes y logicamente por eso son dificiles de ocultar, ocupando lugar precioso y compitiendo por el lugar con otros muebles ya instalados. 
NI hablar si uno tratase de buscar el mejor lugar donde los modos de la habitacion son mas benevolos. Es casi una mision imposible. Por eso seguramente las cajas de subwoofer tienen uno de los WAF mas bajos del planeta. Quien no escucho las famosas lineas: “Saca esa monstruosidad del living”. O la tan comun: “ESO va a quedar AHI!!!?”

Tambien puede pasar (y tal vez hasta sea peor) que la monstruosidad sea aceptada y tomada como una mesa,  entonces como toda mesa va a ser imposible resistir esa tentacion (que nunca entendi) de ponerle un monton de adornitos arriba que despues inexorablemente van a sonar en consonancia con todos los bajos cual coro de rattles y campanitas del infierno. Haha.

Aca hay una foto del lugar donde se ve el poco espacio que hay. El sillon negro sera la victima de este experimento.







Otra posibilidad que se podria aplicar para tener buenos bajos en un lugar reducido es usar un muy buen parlante (o varios) en cajas cerradas y pequeñas y usar EQ. (transformadas de LW y similares). Eso funciona muy bien y el sonido que da es muy bueno, pero requiere usar muy buenos parlantes y tener mucha potencia disponible. Mucha. Esa solucion esta muy bien documentada en otra tira en este mismo foro. El inconveniente para seguir ese camino es que hay que gastar unos buenos pesitos (o rupias,yens o lo que tengas).Los buenos woofers no son nada baratos y los amplificadores grandes tampoco.
En este caso la idea seria resolver este tema con poca plata(estamos pagando todavia el TV UHD de 60"). Por eso este proyecto busca usar y aplicar ideas alternativas para poder tener un subwoofer razonable en el living sin morir en el intento y economicamente liviano.
La idea es usar elementos que ya tengo, como el parlante, cables y el amplificador. Asi que no esperen nada glamoroso.


1-Antecedentes
Todo empezo hace unos dias cuando mi mujer me pidio que revisara el sillon del living que usamos para ver TV y peliculas. “Hace un ruido raro cuando alguien se sienta”. Me fije y encontre que se habia roto la madera de la parte del asiento (ver foto). Y claro, es un sillon viejo y barato. Para solucionar la rotura habia que abrirlo y cambiar una madera que forma la base del asiento. Pero lo interesante es que al abrir el sillon encontre que habia bastante lugar vacio en la zona inferior. Me puse a pensar si podia usar ese espacio como un baffle, incorporando ahi un parlante de las pulgadas adecuadas como para mover una buena cantidad de aire.
Saque las medidas internas y me da un volumen libre usable de unos 88 litros. Bastante bien para poder instalar un sub. Ahora tenia que conseguir un parlante mas o menos adecuado.











En la proxima parte sigo con el parlante y la construccion del baffle.



2-Parlante
Como este proyecto es bastante experimental, la idea era usar inicialmente al menos algo que ya tuviera a mano. De los parlantes que hay juntando tierra en cajas elegi un viejo woofer de 15” marca Jahro. Hay tambien algunos woofers de 10” y hasta un viejo Leea de 12”, pero voy a usar el 15”, porque como dice la famosa frase “no hay reemplazo para el desplazamiento “(de aire). Ufff, Esta frase pierde totalmente a gracia con la traduccion, verdad?






El problema de este parlante Jahro en particular es que nunca tuve los parametros TS. Tal vez es por eso que nunca se uso para algun proyecto, vino en parte de pago por un trabajo y ahi quedo.
Fuera de eso, el estado de conservacion es muy bueno. 
El primer paso para para empezar el diseño es sacar los parametros TS . Para eso use dos aplicaciones: REW y ARTA. En general ambos programas me dieron un resultado bastante parecido aunque algunos parametros diferian bastante. No se porque es eso, tal vez alguien mas versado en estos temas me lo pueda comentar. Me asegure de usar el mismo procedimiento y contrapesos con los dos progamas y aun asi hubo algunas diferencias. La data esta abajo.
Como se puede ver el Qts del parlante es bastante alto (1.01). Es lo que hay.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 14, 2016)

Muy buen proyecto! y muy buenos los bafles empotrados en las paredes, así deberían ser todos!

Ya somos dos escondiendo el sub jeje


----------



## ricren (Feb 14, 2016)

juanfilas dijo:


> Muy buen proyecto! y muy buenos los bafles empotrados en las paredes, así deberían ser todos!
> 
> Ya somos dos escondiendo el sub jeje




Gracias, en realidad el proyecto que estas terminando esta mucho mejor. haha.

Si estos proyectos fueran una pelicula de Hollywood se podrian llamar "En busca del WAF perdido"


----------



## MarceloW (Feb 15, 2016)

Esta muy buena la idea. Como sigue?  Me interesa porque yo tampoco tengo mucho lugar. Saludos.
M.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 15, 2016)

Muy buena idea!! ...lo que me llama la atencion es la diferencia enorme de Vas entre uno y otro programa!! ... siendo el parlante que es me inclino por el Arta ... 
Otra: los baffles empotrados ... son cerrados o "infinitos" ?


----------



## ricren (Feb 15, 2016)

Hola Antonio, sabes que por un detalle de la foto parecen empotrados pero en realidad son muy finitos y estan apoyados en la pared con grampas. El efecto se da porque el frente es madera lustrada pero los costados estan pintados del mismo color de la pared, entonces se pierde ese volumen.

La configuracion de woofer es un MLTL, creo que es lo mas practico para gabinetes tan finitos.Justo sobre esto es el material que subo hoy.




------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3-Eleccion del tIpo de Baffle: Bass reflex, cerrado o TL?

Puse los parametros TS en el winISD como para calcular dos posibilidades de gabinetes: venteado-bass reflex y baffle cerrado). Aca estan en un mismo grafico las dos posibilidades para un volumen de 88 litros.
La linea verde es la configuracion BR con un tunning de 36 hz. Se necesitan dos ports de 12 cm para una velocidad del aire en los ports de .5 que es bastante razonable. El group delay en esta configuracion es un poco elevado en 30hz. Habria que escucharlo en la practica, tal vez compense un poco las distancias entre los parlantes frontales y el sub (2.4 metros, serian 7 u 8 milisegundos aprox.).








La linea amarilla muestra el baffle cerrado. Visto asi se ven muy bien las diferencias entre las dos configuraciones. Con el cerrado la curva de atenuacion es mucho mas pareja, pero el venteado con ese tunning  tiene mucha mas salida acustica en las frecuencias bajas. En 50 HZ: +3db, en 40Hz : +4db y en 30 Hz: +5db. Es mucha diferencia justo en la zona que mas se necesita. El costo de esta ganancia es un group delay alto en 35Hz, con lo que para musica no seria justamente mi eleccion preferida, pero como LFE channel esta salida acustica es muy bienvenida. Estos db extra son el equivalente a muchos watts “gratis”. 
Aca hay una planilla  donde se ve la relacion Watts/ presion de sonido/ potencia. Si tomamos +5db a 30Hz que nos estaria ofreciendo la configuracion BR es como si se dispusiera de mas de 3 veces la potencia a esas frecuencias. impresionante, no?







Y esto es importante para este proyecto porque los elementos disponibles son un parlante que no es una gran cosa como para resistir mucha potencia y un amplificador que puede alcanzar una potencia maxima de  200W en 8 ohms y calculo que unos 250 en los 6 ohms de esta bobina. Asi que cualquier refuerzo acustico adicional sera bien recibido. Se me ocurre que podria probar el sonido del baffle cerrado y abierto, haciendo los agujeros como para Bass reflex y probar como resulta cerrandolos.

Tambien hay una tercera posibilidad: Un resonador de cuarto de onda o Transmission Line. 
Como vimos antes, meter un reflector de bajos standard en el sillon es posible y segun la data preliminar del winISD daria un resultado bueno con el volumen de aire interno del que se dispone en este sillon, pero una TL bien ajustada tiene algunas caracteristicas muy interesantes.
Dentro de las variantes de TL, ultimamente estuve viendo algunos ejemplos de configuraciones MLTL (Mass loaded transmision Line). Tanto me gustaron que hace poco hice unos baffles de 3 vias con el woofer en esa configuracion y resultaron muy bien. Los pueden ver en la primera foto de esta tira.
La matematica del calculo es un poco mas compleja que un reflector de bajos comun, pero se puede aproximar partiendo del calculo de un BR standard. Hay una tecnica de precalcular los MLTL a la que un autor llama “accidental” que es muy facil y da resultados bastante aproximados. Despues busco el link a este metodo de calculo, vale la pena leerlo. 
Otra dificultad de esta configuracion es que el calculo del material absorbente interno es critico y no es nada facil de predecir, por eso para llegar a un buen resultado es necesario usar el metodo de prueba y error. La buena noticia es que una vez ajustado, el resultado puede ser mucho mejor que un BR standard. 
Es como decia un amigo con el que venimos construyendo algunos baffles a lo largo de estos años: “Y al final parece que en muchos casos donde quisimos hacer baffles BR comunes estuvimos haciendo en realidad MLTL sin darnos cuenta”.

Proximamente las fotos de la construccion.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 16, 2016)

Evalua tambien la excursión del cono en la BR ... evidentemente ese parlante esta hecho para caja cerrada ... es muho mas linda la respuesta , si bien habria que ver que tal se porta el sillon ! . Si lo llenas de aislante tendrias un volumen virtual mayor .
Una posibilidad es ensayar una LT(Linkwitz transform) , que esta muy bien documentada aqui , y podrias bajar la respuesta unos cuantos Hz ...
Sobre TL carezco de experiencia , he leido bastante , me gusta la idea, pero nunca experimenté y parece que tienen muchas complicaciones para hacerlas andar ....


----------



## ricren (Feb 16, 2016)

En mi experiencia (dos proyectos con esa configuracion, nada mas) las TL de la variedad MLTL son mas faciles de hacer y siguen teniendo las ventajas de la TL standard. Lo mas molesto es tener que ir poniendo y sacando material absorbente hasta que llegas a lo que habias proyectado. Y tal ver retocar el largo del tubo de sintonia si lleva.
Lo que si, ahora que lo pienso hay que darle mucha atencion a la construccion estanca porque una pequeña perdida en la linea colapsa la resonancia de 1/4 de longitud de onda y entonces ya no funciona como TL sino como un BR. En el peor de los casos tenes el plan B.(terminando con un BR normal).


----------



## ricren (Feb 17, 2016)

4-Construccion:  primera parte
Al estudiar los graficos del winISD podemos ver que con el viejo parlante Jahro y el espacio disponible en el sillon (88 litros) se podria lograr un subwoofer hogareño. 
Asi que metamonos en la parte de madera.
El primer paso fue reforzar el sillon, porque logicamente su construccion no esta pensada como para ser un baffle de bajos. Toda la estructura usa madera bastante fina, clavos que ya estan flojos y grampas.






Como primera cosa retire la cuerina (cuero ecologico). Hacer esto es muy facil, la mayoria de los sillones industriales baratos  como este usan grampas para fijar la tapiceria a la estructura de madera. Una vez con la madera pelada, separe el respaldo del asiento para poder trabajar tranquilo sobre la parte de abajo que se va a convertir en el futuro baffle. Esto fue tambien bastante facil porque las dos partes estan unidas entre si con tornillos y tuercas.
Para formar un baffle cerrado se necesita una tapa y un marco donde asentar y atornillar la tapa.
El marco lo hice de unos sobrantes de listones de pino de 2.4 cm x 3.5 cm. Se encolaron y atornillaron a lo largo de todo el perimetro interior del asiento para un cierre hermetico.
Despues para la tapa compre media placa de MDF de 18mm y para hacerla mas facil, con un costo de 4 pesos por pasada de corte, la pedi ya cortada a las dimensiones que necesitaba. Cambie el fondo del sillon por otro pedazo de MDF porque el actual fondo era de un misero grosor de 3 mm, que logicamente no era adecuado. Despues reforce las paredes en lugares estrategicos.  Ademas, como se ve en la foto le encole y atornille algunos refuerzos  que unen las tapas superior e inferior a lo largo del cajon para evitar vibraciones. Sobre el tema vibraciones voy a hacer unos comentarios mas adelante.






El parlante se instala afuera del gabinete. Con esto ganamos un poco mas de espacio interno y ademas la bobina del parlante va a disipar mejor al no quedar encerrada. Teniendo un parlante tan mediocre, cualquier cosa ayuda.
Por otra parte, las conecciones electricas quedan afuera, haciendo todavia mas facil  cablear y todo esto sin ninguna penalidad extra porque el parlante  no se ve desde ningun lado. (ver foto).






Sigo despues


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 17, 2016)

Ricren, buen montaje, pero estaba pensando que si padeces de próstata como yo, como te sientes en el sillón y ese woofer empiece a pegar golpes, ¡¡¡¡ No vas a parar de ir al aseo a orinar !!!!


----------



## Scooter (Feb 17, 2016)

Además el altavoz ahí irá bien para romper las piedras del riñón.


----------



## ricren (Feb 17, 2016)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Ricren, buen montaje, pero estaba pensando que si padeces de próstata como yo, como te sientes en el sillón y ese woofer empiece a pegar golpes, ¡¡¡¡ No vas a parar de ir al aseo a orinar !!!!


 
NI me hables de la prostata. Que _porquería_. Haha.

Hablando en serio no creo que este pobre sub produzca mucha vibracion. Para tener realmente movimiento a baja frecuencia se podria usar lo que tengo en el auto instalado: dos shakers Aura unidos al asiento y alimentados por un clase D de 500w. Y con la vibracion se aguantan trayectos largos sin problemas. Al contrario, es un efecto de lo mas "relajante"


----------



## Scooter (Feb 18, 2016)

Pues si, esa vibración adicional haría un efecto interesante; una sensación táctil además de sonora.


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 18, 2016)

Ojo ricren con sintonizar a 35hz que el parlante tiene una fs de 41hz, no podes bajar de ese valor. Fijate que respuesta te da sintonizando clavado a 41hz.


----------



## ricren (Feb 18, 2016)

Si, gracias, tal cual, es muy valido para un reflector de bajos, debajo de Fs el gabinete no carga el cono y podes sobre-excursionar. (creo que acabo de inventar un verbo: yo sobre-excursiono, tu....).

Es por eso que probe las configuraciones cerrada/abierta y TL y me quede finalmente con la MLTL. Cuando sale bien tenes los beneficios de las dos configuraciones (segun escribio Bailey y pude comprobar con los baflecitos de pared donde la Fs del 6" es de 47Hz clavados y esta sintonizado en 38Hz). Por eso que gusta tanto la TL.
Tengo que escribir el posteo final con los resultados que te van a resultar interesantes, pero no estoy encontrando los dumps de pantalla con los graficos. Deben estar en un pen drive que preste y estoy por recuperar. En cuanto pueda hacerme un tiempito lo junto y posteo.


----------



## MarceloW (Feb 19, 2016)

Hola que tal Ricren.Me gusta mucho la idea y como la vas presentando lamentablemente me falta un poco de teoria para entender algunas cosas que escribiste. Te hago algunas preguntas que me servirian para ver si puedo hacer algo similar en mi casa.

Cuando decis que el gabinete abierto tiene 5 decibeles mas en los 30 ciclos, como es eso? Segun la grafica que vos subiste veo que en 30 tiene cero db o menos uno? Puede ser?

Otra,Cuanto te llevo desarmar el sillon? Pensas que es facir de rearmar despues?

Lei que pones como poco el amplificador que tenes pero dice que tira entre 200 a 250W. Es realmente poco eso?Tengo un ampli de home teather de 80+80W y no lo puedo pasar de 3.

Disculpa si esto es muy basico pero son las dudas tontas que tengo. Gracias.


----------



## ricren (Feb 21, 2016)

Hola Marcelo,

Te contesto las preguntas. 

El tema de +5 db: Cuando escribia que la configuracion BR tiene un rendimiento de +5db en algunas frecuencias lo tomo comparandolo con la respuesta programada del gabinete cerrado. Fijate en las curvas superpuestas y vas a ver la diferencia en decibeles de ambas configuraciones. En 30hz es casi 5.5 db. Que es muchisimo si lo tenes que producir con eq y amplificacion. Tendrias que mas que duplicar la potencia en watts. . Claro que esto es teorico, porque como bien apunto JF anteriormente, un tunning de 35hz usando un parlante con una Fc de 41 no es recomendable. Por eso insisto en usar la configuracion TL donde esa regla no se aplica tan absolutamente.

Tema desarmado de sillon: me llevo una tarde porque lo hice despacio para no dañar la cuerina. El re-armado no te lo voy a poder decir porque al verlo desarmado se nos ocurrio darlo a un tapicero para que lo retapice con tela de otro color, aprovechando que estaba ya pelado.

Sobre potencia del amplificador y porque un amp de 80W no es suficiente: Es un tema complejo porque entran algunas variables en juego. Tratare de darte mi vision personal del tema, dejando claro que es solo mi opinion.

Por un lado estan las curvas de equal-loudness del oido humano (si no te suena googlea Fletcher-Mundson). Acordate que estamos hablando de un subwoofer, por lo tanto va a  reproducir frecuencias entre 30 a 80hz. En las curvas de F-M podes ver que para una escucha subjetiva a igual percepcion de nivel, en bajas frecuencias necesitas mucha mas presion sonora que a digamos 1Khz. mas presion=mas potencia para producirla.

Por otro lado tenes la respuesta no lineal del oido humano a intensidad relativa. La curva es logaritmica no lineal. En un post anterior subi un cuadro de intensidades versus potencia versus db. Ahi se puede ver la relacion de potencia con presion sonora, que es lo que nos interesa.

La contra cara de eso hace que vos en tu casa( y casi todos nosotros) no me sorprenderia que estes escuchando con un promedio de un watt de potencia RMS. De ahi que los diseñadores dicen que el primer watt es muy importante. (Nelson Pass por ejemplo tiene un proyecto que se llama asi, y yo tambien a veces escucho en un ampli clase A de 1.25 W, que llena perfectamente una habitacion con esa poca potencia). 

Pero que pasa cuando necesitas mas potencia? Hay que ver el rango dinamico del material que vas a reproducir. En una grabacion de musica pop super comprimida/limitada de 6 o 7db de rango dinamico vos ajustas un nivel determinado y seguramente no lo necesites mover en todo el tema. Su rango dinamico esta muy comprimidol En cambio,una pelicula con DTS o DD trueHD es una situacion completamente distinta para el sistema amplificador. Ahi necesitas (si queres una experiencia de cine ) una buena reserva de potencia para reproducir picos de 105 db medido a TUS OIDOS. Ademas sumale la atenuacion del sonido con la distancia y si tomas lae distancia desde los parlantes a tu oido, necesitas mas. Es mucha potencia, si no la tenes disponible para esos picos estas en problemas.

Otra cosa a revisar es la eterna chantada de los watts reales y los watts inventados de los fabricantes. Ya hay tantas clases de watts de marqueting que no es dificil marearse. Tu referencia es ese amp que usas de 80W por canal, vaya a saber cuantos tiene en realidad. Y ademas habria que preguntarse: esos 80 son medidos a un solo canal con los otros 5 simultaneamente? A que no? 

Tambien tenes el tema de la sustentabilidad en el tiempo: por cuanto tiempo podes sostener una potencia determinada a la carga manteniendo el ampli estable y la distorsion baja?. Muchos amplificadores hogareños de chips tipo 3875, 3886,4780,7294,2050, (muy lindos,  los uso diariamente) pero tenes que implementarlos bien y tener reserva de potencia. Para un uso de alta potencia continua el tema de la disipasion termica es vital. Un 3875 implementado hogareñamente en un amp tipico (poco disipador, fuente pobre) se pasa facilmente de temperatura y entra en proteccion de corriente. Cuando esto sucede la distorsion se va a las nubes. Estoy cansado de escuchar amplis de marcas reconocidas que a media potencia funcionan bien los primeros minutos y despues se “ensucian” sonicamente por la proteccion de National. Claro, el diseñador asume un uso hogareño a “1 W promedio” y cualquier cosa adicional es problematica. Este problema es mas obvio en un canal de bajas frecuencias, donde los productos de la distorsion no son enmascarados por el resto de la señal de banda ancha.


Por todo eso siempre que se pueda esta bueno sobre-dimensionar el amplificador un poco al menos para estar tranquilo. Finalmente, es por estas razones combinadas que decia que 250W en 30Hz con un parlante de bajo rendimiento no es gran cosa, te lo aseguro. Mas si queres arrimarte a algo que se parezca a una experiencia de  volumen de cine (105db de pico en el espectador que es como se mezclan las peliculas y como se ajustan las salas de exibicion homologadas). 

Claro, uno aspira a lo mas que se puede, despues las diferentes realidades personales y relacionales te acomodan las expectativas. 

Saludos, cualquier pregunta tratare de responderla en la medida de las posibilidades.


----------



## MarceloW (Feb 28, 2016)

Me llevo un tiempito digerir las respuestas. Muy interesante lo de lascurvas de sonoridad. Eso no lo estaba teniendo en cuenta. Ya consegui un amplificador marca Fonum que es una vieja marca de La Plata. Este amplificador esuncabezal de bajo que dice que tira 150W.Fabricado en los 70 y todavia anda. 
Espero leer nuevos progresos con el sillon baffle. 
Salutes.


----------



## ricren (Mar 5, 2016)

Mientras esperamos que el tapicero nos entregue el sillon con su nueva tela, se puede aprovechar para avanzar en el tendido del cable desde el amplificador al sillon. El piso tiene una alfombra vieja que cambiaremos en breve pero mientras tanto vamos a pasar el cable por debajo.
Primero cortamos la alfombra. Puede ser coun un cutter bien afilado o simplemente una buena tijera.No importa si sale super derecho, igual al juntarla la union no se ve.







Una vez hecho el corte hay que barrer bien y sacar todo el polvo del piso. El cemento que se usa para fijar las alfombras con el tiempo se seca y se vuelve un polvo amarillento. Sacar.









Ahora hay que poner los cables. Trate de conseguir un cable plano pero nunca logre que el vendedor me pasara el dato de la resistencia por metro del cable.Eso sumado al costo alto que pretendia y una minima compra de 5 metros, pense en otra solucion. 
Mandar cables gruesos como seria lo necesario es problematico porque se notan mucho debajo de la alfombra asi que use 4 cables mas finos, previamente fije unas tiras de cinta al piso para apoyar los cables.







Despues fije los cuatro cables con la misma cinta.







Cuando lo tape con la alfombra todavia se notaba demasiado el grosor de los cables asi que desarme y pele la vaina. Ya sin el plastico pude poner los hilos de la manera mas plana posible y aplique mas cinta para contenerlos.












Ahora si que no se nota el cable. Para disimular la union de la alfombra se la peina con algun cepillo.








Y asi queda, disimulado el corte y el cable. Ahora a esperar el sillon.


----------



## AntonioAA (Mar 6, 2016)

Yo hubiera hecho una hendidura con una amoladora con disco diamantado . No es para criticar sino aportar otra idea .


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2016)

Si, lo debatimos en su momento y esta en los planes como posibilidad para cuando cambiemos la alfombra y pintemos hacia fines de año. 

Aprovechando que para cambiar una alfombra hay que liberar la habitacion, ahi seria el momento justo, en cambio ahora hubiera generado mucho polvo en todo el living y aledaños porque no tiene puertas para cerrar con el resto del depto. 
Todavia me "resuenan" los oidos sobre los reclamos del polvo en todo el depto cuando remodele el mueble que contiene el tv. Entre la sierra caladora y los fisher habia polvo en todos lados. Con la amoladora hubiera sido mucho mas. Ese polvillo finito del cemento...
Es mas que nada un tema de logistica y minimo impacto por llamarlo de alguna forma.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 6, 2016)

Disculpame, pero no me convence en absoluto la solución de haber quitado la aislación al cable unipolar, por más que te haya quedado muy prolijo. Esa cinta de enmascarar no sirve adecuadamente como aislante hacia el piso y demases: si se cae accidentalmente algún líquido sobre la alfombra (lo cual siempre es posible), podés cargarte la salida de tu hermoso amplificador, en función de cómo esté implementada la tierra de la instalación. Además, la alfombra siempre absorbe humedad a nivel de piso y te deteriora el cobre expuesto del propio cable. La otra contra es que estás exponiendo material inflamable (la propia alfombra) a voltajes alternos considerables, en condiciones "normales" de operación (por provenir esos voltajes de la etapa de salida para un subwoofer => alta potencia, por lo general).

Saludos


----------



## ricren (Mar 6, 2016)

No es cinta de enmascarar! Es una variedad de duct tape sin aluminio para uso electrico que tiene una muy buena aislacion en alto voltage. La he usado para reparaciones electricas en ambientes marinos y se comporta muy bien. Basicamente es para eso.
Asi que interface cable-suelo esta ok. Lo que si es buen punto es la interface cable-alfombra hacia arriba donde hay cobre expuesto tocando la alfombra. Eso se me paso. Le voy a terminar de poner tape a los lugares donde quedo expuesto.


----------



## MarceloW (Mar 7, 2016)

Esta buena la idea de poner el cabler escondido lo voy a usar con mi instalacion tambiern tengo alfombra. De cuanto grosor son los cables?
Saludos.


----------



## ricren (Mar 8, 2016)

2.5 mm. Sin la vaina y con los hilos aplanados no alcanza a 0.5 mm. La cinta es muy fina asi que casi no aporta al grosor.Ayuda distribuir en el ancho los cables asi no hay chance de formar una "montañita" sino una suave y minima elevacion.


----------



## ricren (Mar 18, 2016)

Finalmente el tapicero entrego el sillon con su nuevo tapizado en tela. Ahora hay que instalar el parlante y atornillar la tapa que cierra el baffle. Tarea para el fin de semana.


----------



## MarceloW (Abr 4, 2016)

Estrimado, alguna novedad sobre este proyecto? Yo estoy por comprar mi subwoofer para hacer algo similar y me vendria bien alguna noticia o si se puede escuchar el resultado. Es posible?


----------



## ricren (Abr 6, 2016)

Hola MarceloW
El proyecto esta terminado, no tuve tiempo de hacer la ultima ecualizacion ni sacar las ultimas mediciones como corresponde, en cuanto las tenga las publico. Adelanto que resulto muy bien, si estas haciendo algo parecido metele con eso porque realmente vale la pena.
Si queres escuchar no habria problema contactame por mensaje privado y podemos arreglar algun momento que se pueda. Saludos.


----------



## MarceloW (Abr 11, 2016)

Esperamos noticias entonces. Te contacto por privado a ver si podemos arrewglar alguna escucha.Gracias.


----------

